# We've finally done it



## Scamp

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Still in shock! 

We had a month off from ttc, took no meds and had sex once! After well over 2 years trying and so many cycles on fertility meds, we're both in shock
xx


----------



## cleckner04

OMG congrats!! :baby:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## v2007

:shock:

HUGE congratulations. 

I have stalked you for a while. :blush:

V xxx


----------



## Scamp

v2007 said:


> :shock:
> 
> HUGE congratulations.
> 
> I have stalked you for a while. :blush:
> 
> V xxx

Aw thank you x


----------



## fides

congratulations!


----------



## PheeBee

Congratulation - enjoy this wonderful time!


----------



## hellypops

congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## teal

congrats xx


----------



## 678star-bex

ummm hello there mummy!! what happened to waiting for AF? hmmmm i did say when u testing!!! lol so happy for u hunni. u truly deserve this. H&H 9mths. xoxox

:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :D
x


----------



## Scamp

:blush:
I only testing because I was craving it, can you imagine my face when I saw it was positive! I had to sit down!
Posted it on here just to double check!

Thanks hun.
I really hope you get your :bfp: soon xx


----------



## embo216

:happydance: :happydance: Fantastic news!!!

You know what they say- New house, New baby :cloud9: :D


----------



## pinklizzy

I've been stalking too and I'm so so pleased for you! :happydance:


----------



## DonnaBallona

what wonderful news!!!! congratulations :cloud9:

I just noticed your wedding ticker too :shock: ....looks like you're going to be having a busy few months!!! :cloud9:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!


----------



## star31

brilliant news scamp, you give us all hope xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

wow! that is AWESOME!! Congratss!


----------



## chan1983

Congraulations Scamp, so pleased for ya. Have fun when ya have your scan in 2 weeks, can't wait to see the pics of. Keep us updated xx


----------



## h32kmr

:) So happy for you!


----------



## Scamp

Thank you everyone. This is from this morning 
https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee440/scamp89/abcc1909.jpg x


----------



## jenniferttc1

I've been a secret stalker, and im soooo thrilled for you! Well deserved :bfp:


----------



## PocoHR

Oh my goodness, I have seen you around here too and I think you so deserve this. Congrats to you!! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## buttons1

Congratulations you deserve it


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Congratulations!! 

x


----------



## Heidi

congrats scamp!


----------



## jen1604

Fantastic honey :thumbup: Congratulations!! X


----------



## MoonLove

So happy for you Scamp - i remember you from TTC and i as really happy when i just saw that you are expecting! :happydance: Have an amazing 9 months! :happydance: x


----------



## Scamp

Thank you everyone :flower::flower: xx


----------



## cupcakekate

congratulations!!!xx


----------



## cherry22

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations honey :).xxx


----------



## dani_tinks

Huge congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## Baby2012

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This post REALLY made me smile :) :) :) :) 
Scamp you don't know me but I've seen your name on many a post. I'm SOOOOO pleased to see you in this section. May you have a deservedly happy and healthy 9 month. I'm so pleased for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterflydebs

Whoop whoop, massive congrats, echo everyone eles statements on here xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Seen your ticker on one of your posts in bridal and (no pun intended) but you cheeky scamp!! 

Congratulations!!! :happydance:

What you doing about your dress?! How far along will you be for the wedding?! Ooooh so happy times for you then! New house, baby and wedding! 

How lovely! :flower:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!!


----------



## CatherineK

What great news! Congrats! A similar think happened to me with my first son, after so many years of trying and fertility docs, the month I got pregnant with him I was sick, had sex only once, was taking no meds, and Bam!


----------



## princess_bump

huge huge congratulations :D


----------



## Nyn

congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Aw thank you so much everyone :cloud9: xx


----------



## Scamp

twiggy56 said:


> Seen your ticker on one of your posts in bridal and (no pun intended) but you cheeky scamp!!
> 
> Congratulations!!! :happydance:
> 
> What you doing about your dress?! How far along will you be for the wedding?! Ooooh so happy times for you then! New house, baby and wedding!
> 
> How lovely! :flower:

Thank you :flower: I'll be about 6/7 months gone by the wedding. I'm going to have to change my dress because it's a corset top. I'll wait until end of August and have another look. 
x


----------



## GuardianAngel

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Mumof42009

Congrats hun xx


----------



## Raggydoll

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

Scamp said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> Seen your ticker on one of your posts in bridal and (no pun intended) but you cheeky scamp!!
> 
> Congratulations!!! :happydance:
> 
> What you doing about your dress?! How far along will you be for the wedding?! Ooooh so happy times for you then! New house, baby and wedding!
> 
> How lovely! :flower:
> 
> Thank you :flower: I'll be about 6/7 months gone by the wedding. I'm going to have to change my dress because it's a corset top. I'll wait until end of August and have another look.
> xClick to expand...

aww! Whats changing your dress when you'l have a beautiful baby on the way!! Beautiful floaty grecian dresses perfect for your 6/7month bump :flower: Congratulations again hun :flower:


----------



## mamadonna

OMG i cant believe i havent seen this congratulations :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Scamp

Thank you hun xxxx:kiss::hugs:
That's my journal :cloud9: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/643094-our-summer-surprise.html


----------



## Justme

Congratulations hunny :hugs: x x


----------



## Floralaura

Huge congratulations! xx


----------



## GettingBroody

Baby2012 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This post REALLY made me smile :) :) :) :)
> Scamp you don't know me but I've seen your name on many a post. I'm SOOOOO pleased to see you in this section. May you have a deservedly happy and healthy 9 month. I'm so pleased for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

This post sums up exactly what I was going to write!! Massive congratulations!! :happydance: So thrilled for you! I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy! :D


----------



## rosabelle

Congratulations :)


----------



## kdutra

Super Big Congrats!!!!!


----------



## danniemum2be

Huge Congratulations!! xx


----------



## MrsStutler

Wow, congratulations! H&H 9months!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Congrats!!! Wishing you a H&H pregnancy!!!! :dance:


----------



## lauzie84

Huge congratulations honey xxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif


----------



## Scamp

:cloud9: Thank you again everyone x


----------



## polo_princess

FAB news!! Many congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

wonderful news! :hugs: Huuuuge congratulations :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## staceyg

congrats!! :D


----------



## SugarFairy

Yay Scamp!
Big congratulations xx


----------



## emilyjade

ekkkk congrats x


----------



## bluebell

Fantastic news, congratulations :happydance:

xx


----------

